# Endura Bumper vs Lemans Bumper



## p1squally (Apr 7, 2011)

Other than the fact that the lemans bumper is chrome
is there any other differences?

and can i put 69 gto grills into my 68 lemans bumper?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

No, the chrome bumper grills are different than the endura grills. The lemans grill comes forward in the nose area, see red circled area.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

later years, fenders are different too.


----------

